# 3 tab asphalt shingles with laminated shingles?



## saejava (2 mo ago)

Hello!

Recent harsh winds blew away some of my 3 tab shingles. Mostly at the edges of the roof. I can't find 3 tab shingle replacements at the big box stores. They all carry laminated shingles. Amazon has 3 tab but for double the price of the laminated stuff. Can I use laminated shingles as a replacement in a couple of spots? I know that eventually I will have to have the entire roof redone. I just need some time to save some money and prevent any rain damage till that time.

Thanks!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You can, sure. But try a roofing supply house to source some 3-tabs.


----------



## saejava (2 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------

